# CHP by canoe 5-24



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave and I Put in next to the pier at about 9pm. 2 friends were on the pier trying their luck and since I wasnt there to mollest those fish they also did well .Had an excellent night. Me and Dave both got our first weakie of the year but they were both about 12". We also got into some American shad and quickly limited out at 20. White 2.5 inch fin"S" was the bait for the trout and shad. We then caught a few blues and decided we had enough bait and started to hammer some flatties. We got over 100 flounder between me and Dave and limited out nicely(we released about 6 keepers that were just 18 even and about 15 to 20 over 17". Bait was gulp and fresh bluefish and shad. We each got 2 stripers in the 22 to 24 inch range. 1 skate 1 blueclaw and about 4 shoes. Crawled out of the water at 4am and I have to fix that darn leak...LOL ! 
The 2 guys on the pier who wish not to be mentioned for whatever reason each had 3 flatties.
Saw 1 keeper trout that was 16".


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice fish Tom ! Good job .


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW!!!congrats again,again,again...and again.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom ... did you stay in the shallows or head out to the holes beyond the pier? 

Man, the flounder really love that area ... do they stay there or just spawn there or both?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

Heng,

do you mind if i join you? i plan on bringing my yak and fish there at night.


----------



## reelpinoy (Apr 19, 2007)

*..Savage!*

Thats bad A$$!!.. you guys are animals with those flatties! your reports are always great, with pics and all too.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> Heng,
> 
> do you mind if i join you? i plan on bringing my yak and fish there at night.


Bring it on but dont wait to long. The bite is on but it wont stay that way.


----------



## BIG Bear (May 1, 2003)

*Taking all the fish......*

You guys are slayin' those flatties. The more pictures I see the closer I am to making that 3hr (for me at least) trip to CHP.:fishing: 

What type of Gulp do you guys use? 
Can you really catch that many flatties from the pier? 

I gotta get to CHP!!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like everyone is thinking the same thing - CHP, flounders, fishing . Maybe we should do a P&S gathering... something like a midnight run to CHP from the Washington DC area!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Did someone say yak trip?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

GhostCrab said:


> Looks like everyone is thinking the same thing - CHP, flounders, fishing . Maybe we should do a P&S gathering... something like a midnight run to CHP from the Washington DC area!


OHHHH... SOOOOo... TEMPTING....


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Talking about road trips... I think it was brought up the other night (at SPSP) that a fishing road trip would be cool. I think the idea was something like... rent an RV and fish the coast from AI down to FL (non stop, all day and night minus driving) and all the spots in between. It would take a few days to do and some good coordination but it could be fun .


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

GC that will be a great idea I wish they have a RV that I can ride  but still good idea
10yrs. ago me and my friend went to CH NC for fishing trip week long it was fantastic I wish I can do that again


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

meeting tom at the pier...a week from this sat, anyone else?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*part 2 CHP 5-25-07*

We did so well we thought we'd give it another go. Put in about 10 to 11pm and the bite was way off. The tide just turned and the flounder werent biting so we tried for trout and no trout either but we managed a few blues and some small stripers. The flounder began to bite as the tide started to roll about 1am. We caught about 60 flounder with each of us taking a limit even after 2 keeprs jumped out of the boat. Dont know what was with them tonight but they were jumpy as all get out. I finally got a pic of Dave smiling and I dont know why because he lost a very nice flattie right at the canoe and had another break him off on the very next cast and he had a bad time hooking the anchor rope and the sandsharks were like a magnet to his jigs and they were big.....So the smile....well lets just appreciate it. LMAO ! Bait was gulp and shad strips and the last hour we used some blues we caught . The shad were popping out in the dark but we didnt get any tonight. 
The bite seems to be when the tide is rolling and dead at slack and as the sun rises.


----------

